# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  pignoramento quote srl in liquidazione. Pugno di mosche?

## nor

Buonasera a tutti, un quesito: 
ho un credito di 20.000 euro vs una srl in liquidazione, ho ottenuto il decreto ingiuntivo già esecutivo.  
Dovrei cercare di pignorare qualcosa, ma non hanno nulla, dunque pensavo alle quote sociali. 
Domanda: visto che la srl è in LIQUIDAZIONE, se pignoro  per 20.000 euro di quote sociali (ci son 4 soci, ognuno ha 10.000 euro), questi 10.000 euro saranno reali oppure mi rimane poi un pugno di mosche? 
Durante la liquidazione della srl, le quote sociali che fine fanno? 
grazie

----------


## dr.vitoc

Le quote sono dei soci, non puoi pignorarle.  
Inviato dal mio HTC One_M8 utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## roby

presumo che la SRL non abbia particolari valori al suo interno quindi pignoramento = pugno di mosche

----------


## Roberto72

Magari uno straccio di conto corrente lo ha... 
Una visura catastale comunque non guasta (visto mai che ha immobili intestati che non riesce a vendere?) ed anche una camerale (magari possiede quote di altre società che potrebbero, queste si, essere pignorate).
Anche acquisire il bilancio (dalla camera di commercio) potrebbe darti un'idea di cosa fare... potrebbe avere crediti vs soci per capitale sociale ancora da versare (lo vedi anche dalla visura e, in caso, pignori questi crediti) oppure altri crediti, ma in questo caso non so come poter accedere ai dettagli...
Potresti anche fare istanza di fallimento, così tanto per gradire.

----------


## nor

> presumo che la SRL non abbia particolari valori al suo interno quindi pignoramento = pugno di mosche

  Grazie della risposta. Non ho capito bene il riferimento ai valori interni. Da visura vedo che Ogni socio ha, come quota, 10.000 euro. Se io li pignoro non costituiscono denaro contante depositato in banca?

----------


## nor

> Magari uno straccio di conto corrente lo ha... 
> Una visura catastale comunque non guasta (visto mai che ha immobili intestati che non riesce a vendere?) ed anche una camerale (magari possiede quote di altre società che potrebbero, queste si, essere pignorate).
> Anche acquisire il bilancio (dalla camera di commercio) potrebbe darti un'idea di cosa fare... potrebbe avere crediti vs soci per capitale sociale ancora da versare (lo vedi anche dalla visura e, in caso, pignori questi crediti) oppure altri crediti, ma in questo caso non so come poter accedere ai dettagli...
> Potresti anche fare istanza di fallimento, così tanto per gradire.

  Grazie. Certamente se non riuscissi a recuperare nulla farò istanza di fallimento.
Ma mi chiedevo (molto semplicemente, non essendo ferrato in materia) se le quote sociali siano denaro liquido, presente in banca e dunque  afferrabile, e se la liquidazione le "scioglie" o meno, nel senso che se le pignoro cosa prendo? I soldi concretamente versati a suo tempo oppure un valore solo virtuale?
Grazie

----------


## dr.vitoc

> Grazie della risposta. Non ho capito bene il riferimento ai valori interni. Da visura vedo che Ogni socio ha, come quota, 10.000 euro. Se io li pignoro non costituiscono denaro contante depositato in banca?

  Significa che ogni socio ha versato nella società 10.000 euro, che sono stati poi utilizzati dalla società. Per avere idea di cosa può recuperare potrebbe procurarsi l'ultimo bilancio depositato.  
Inviato dal mio HTC One_M8 utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## Roberto72

> Grazie della risposta. Non ho capito bene il riferimento ai valori interni. Da visura vedo che Ogni socio ha, come quota, 10.000 euro. Se io li pignoro non costituiscono denaro contante depositato in banca?

  La sottoscrizione di quote da parte dei soci in una società comporta (nella maggior parte dei casi) l'effettivo versamento di denaro nel conto corrente della società, ma non sono somme che rimangono lì dentro immutabili dato che sono utilizzate per il funzionamento della società. 
Tanto per farti un esempio: 4 soci costituiscono una srl con capitale sociale di 40.000.
Ciascuno versa nel conto corrente 10.000 euro.
La società utilizza i 40.000 euro per pagare il notaio, il commercialista e magari l'impiegato amministrativo. A fine anno in banca non c'è più nulla (se la società è rimasta commercialmente ferma).
Arrivi tu e provi un pignoramento che non da esiti dato che in banca il conto è azzerato.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Grazie. Certamente se non riuscissi a recuperare nulla farò istanza di fallimento.
> Ma mi chiedevo (molto semplicemente, non essendo ferrato in materia) se le quote sociali siano denaro liquido, presente in banca e dunque  afferrabile, e se la liquidazione le "scioglie" o meno, nel senso che se le pignoro cosa prendo? I soldi concretamente versati a suo tempo oppure un valore solo virtuale?
> Grazie

  No, non sono denaro liquido. I versamenti liquidi fatti a suo tempo, oggi potrebbero essere stati trasformati in beni e il valore dei beni spesso nelle liquidazioni è inferiore al valore dei debiti. In queste condizioni purtroppo se si recepererá qualcosa dalla monetizzazione dei beni, la stessa andrá ripartirà secondo i gradi di privilegio presenti.  
Inoltre, la possibilità di ricorrere per la richiesta di fallimento del debitore, oggi è particolarmente limitata e condizionata, richiedendo che il debitore abbia alternativamente: 
1) registrato un valore dell'attività patrimoniali medie nell'ultimo triennio antecedente la dichiarazione di fallimento di 200 mila euro; 
2) registrato un valore del volume d'affari medio nell'ultimo triennio antecedente la dichiarazione di fallimento di 300 mila euro; 
3) un valore delle passività di 500 mila euro.

----------


## nor

> La sottoscrizione di quote da parte dei soci in una società comporta (nella maggior parte dei casi) l'effettivo versamento di denaro nel conto corrente della società, ma non sono somme che rimangono lì dentro immutabili dato che sono utilizzate per il funzionamento della società. 
> Tanto per farti un esempio: 4 soci costituiscono una srl con capitale sociale di 40.000.
> Ciascuno versa nel conto corrente 10.000 euro.
> La società utilizza i 40.000 euro per pagare il notaio, il commercialista e magari l'impiegato amministrativo. A fine anno in banca non c'è più nulla (se la società è rimasta commercialmente ferma).
> Arrivi tu e provi un pignoramento che non da esiti dato che in banca il conto è azzerato.

  grazie, spiegazione chiarissima.

----------


## nor

> No, non sono denaro liquido. I versamenti liquidi fatti a suo tempo, oggi potrebbero essere stati trasformati in beni e il valore dei beni spesso nelle liquidazioni è inferiore al valore dei debiti. In queste condizioni purtroppo se si recepererá qualcosa dalla monetizzazione dei beni, la stessa andrá ripartirà secondo i gradi di privilegio presenti.  
> Inoltre, la possibilità di ricorrere per la richiesta di fallimento del debitore, oggi è particolarmente limitata e condizionata, richiedendo che il debitore abbia alternativamente: 
> 1) registrato un valore dell'attività patrimoniali medie nell'ultimo triennio antecedente la dichiarazione di fallimento di 200 mila euro; 
> 2) registrato un valore del volume d'affari medio nell'ultimo triennio antecedente la dichiarazione di fallimento di 300 mila euro; 
> 3) un valore delle passività di 500 mila euro.

  grazie anche a te, spiegazione chiarissima. Grazie anche a dr.vitoc

----------

